# YAMAHA NS-225F or Sony ss f-7000



## ThePro (Jun 7, 2011)

I found both of these for $100 shipped. Pretty good deal so im going to buy one of them. The sonys have excellent reviews but with the yamahas i cant find much of anything except a few reviews on amazon. If i picked the sonys i would have to rearrange a little bit since they are a little wider than the space i need them to fit, but i would rather have the one that sounds better overall. What do you guys think? thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I have not had a chance to listen to either particular model. Many of us tend to recommend Dayton Subwoofers when working at this pricepoint. Bic also makes some really good low cost subwoofers.
All the best,
J


----------

